# kenalog injection



## Krista-Lynn (Oct 20, 2010)

I am a beginner at coding and I am doing an internship in a family practice- so please be patient-  My question is a patient (established)came into the office for a routine visit while there he complained of shoulder pain in both shoulders so the dr gave him an injection of kenalog into both shoulders- so would you code 99213-25,20610-50 and then do you also code for the serum used?  Any input would be great!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 20, 2010)

It will depend on the insurance how to code the bilateral joint injection.  Medicare likes 20610-50 x1 unit and charge 150% of the fee; others like two line items 20610 (100% of the fee) and 20610-50 (50%).  You do need mod -25 on the e/m as you have it listed and yes, you should charge for the kenalog.  We usually code J3301 x4 for one large joint, so you probably have J3301 x8.


----------

